# butter box grind?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

whats it called when you grind your toe side edge across the butter box? if its nto a real grind my bad but im almost positive it is.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

the only thing that comes to mind when i read
what you're saying is either a nose press
or a nose slide. i dont know what a butter
box is but im guessing its a box to jib on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

yes a butter bow is a jib
and its not a nose press or a nose slide
its when the rail of your board is the only part on the box
like when you carve and go toeside how your on the rail or edge of you board that part


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

can you link up some pics, if you have any? right now it looks either like you're saying it's a boardslide, or your board is balanced on the box on only it's toeside edge.......








That's just the front boardslide, I could find a pic of the other thing you may have been talking about, idk if it even exists...........


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah idk im gunna stop talking now lol
i really dont care to find out anymore


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I think what you are describing is what happens when someone is about to fall off the box.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

skavenger21 said:


> yes a butter bow is a jib
> and its not a nose press or a nose slide
> its when the rail of your board is the only part on the box
> like when you carve and go toeside how your on the rail or edge of you board that part


It does exist it's called a Michael Jackson Slide here's a link:

Michael Jacksons with Scott Stevens | Videos | Snowboarding Magazine


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks pretty awkward. Don't think we'll see those on a winnng run anytime soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

yes that is what i was talking about i coulnt think of the name of it


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

That just looks like a f/s 270 to b/s lipside....but I'm a skater. What do I know about snowboard trick names.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

KamikazeMilkman said:


> That's just the front boardslide


Or a backside lipside...depends how he it got into it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

thats not what trick im talking about 
click that link and watch the vid
the micheal jackson slides


----------



## riccweee (Jan 6, 2008)

haha, dont want to be mean, but this is one of the most onsexy tricks ive seen I think


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

If you see someone pull the MiJac slide in person it's crazy! It's such a sketchy slide that you always think they're gonna fall. Some kid was pulling those at Killington a couple of weeks ago, first time I saw it in person


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

There was a guy doing MJ's on the tabletop at Mt. Hood Meadows the other day. Pretty sweet in person. Anyone do a James Brown(opposite of a MJ)?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

the first time i did this trick my friend thought i was gunna fall
it is a good head turner


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

KamikazeMilkman said:


> can you link up some pics, if you have any? right now it looks either like you're saying it's a boardslide, or your board is balanced on the box on only it's toeside edge.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me or does it look like angle iron for edges of box?


----------

